# Need motor for Clark United Attic ventilator



## bkol (Apr 20, 2012)

Need motor for Clark United Attic ventilator... wher cai purchase one?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/b...replacement-motor-clark-united-attic-fan.html

Based on your info this is perfect. Unless you want to give us your specific model we have no idea if this will work in your unit.

BTW that was the first link that popped up in google. Shall i also come over to install it now ?


----------



## bkol (Apr 20, 2012)

the model of the motor is XLR


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> BTW that was the first link that popped up in google. Shall i also come over to install it now ?


sounds like you might have to.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

My advice is to replace the entire unit or pay someone to do it for you.


----------

